# Are they really this dumb?



## holicori (Dec 26, 2012)

http://www.grindtv.com/outdoor/blog...center+of+intriguing+mystery+off+kona+hawaii/

I can't be the only one that's caught one of these fish before...even from a pier. When I was in jacksonville I used to catch slews of them on my gotcha. None as big of course, but still just your basic ribbonfish. Yet the scientist say they are only found in the "Deep uncharted waters." lol, wow!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

So they didn't know what it was and found it dead and floating, then decided to filet it and try to eat it?


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

thats a small oar fish not a ribbon fish and they are a deep water fish seldom seen other than when they die and they get big around 40 ft if i recall


----------



## holicori (Dec 26, 2012)

It looked like a vig ass ribbon fish. Very similar to an oar I guess besides size. But my point is that its a known species and not some prehistoric "dinosaur" they were trying to make it out as


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

MrFish said:


> So they didn't know what it was and found it dead and floating, then decided to filet it and try to eat it?


That was my thought:blink:


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

a similar discussion on FB today too citing oarfish.


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

Cook some rice and beans!!!


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

" Schwartz also contacted two NOAA marine biologists, who could not provide a positive ID."

This is no surprise !! Noaa Biologist ..Huh they think snapper are endangered !


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

i still think its an oar fish i could be wrong and yes i have caught ribbon fish in the bays from time to time never off a local pier but never fished jacksonville the problem with making a clear id for me is the lack of a head a oar fish has a head verry similar to a dolphin fish while a ribbon fish has more of a mackerel head and when alive the oar fish has red and yelow coloring all over with a blue back and i assume that coloring fades when they die and they become blue like a ribbon fish who knows it could be a big ribbon but i have never heard of a ribon much over 4 ft with a head


----------



## holicori (Dec 26, 2012)

I saw a video of a guy catch a ribbon about 4.5-5' in new zealand. He said it wasnt common but not rare (he kept and ate it). Which wouldnt surprise me if that was a ribbon out in Hawaii. But true...without a head its hard to say which...ribbon or oar...but definitely one or the other; and def nit the loch ness monster ha.


----------



## Sammy (Oct 10, 2012)

Caught a bunch of these in fowl river in mobile and brine them for king bait. All about 2-3 ft range. Def looks like a cutlass fish to me.


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

Never seen one of those before. You say you caught them in the river, as in fresh water? Do you have any other photos of them closer up? That is one strange looking fish. O*D*W


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

We used to catch ribbon fish by the bucket full off navy point bridge years ago.


----------



## emon550 (Sep 4, 2012)

My dad and I used to catch those things in Chorpus Christi off from the pier


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

This doesn't look like what we call aribbon fish to me! Ribbon fish, aka skip jack, have a different shaped head. They jump like a tarpon and are sometimes referred to as poor mans tarpon. I don't know the official name.
Sometimes they can be caught one after the other in the Choctawhatchee delta area. Better use a heavy mono or wire leader is you don't want to loose lures.When they are feeding they will be in a frenzie and tear you up


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

fishwalton said:


> This doesn't look like what we call aribbon fish to me! Ribbon fish, aka skip jack, have a different shaped head. They jump like a tarpon and are sometimes referred to as poor mans tarpon. I don't know the official name.
> Sometimes they can be caught one after the other in the Choctawhatchee delta area. Better use a heavy mono or wire leader is you don't want to loose lures.When they are feeding they will be in a frenzie and tear you up


You are thinking of a lady fish. A ribbon fish is something entirely different.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

sniperpeeps said:


> You are thinking of a lady fish. A ribbon fish is something entirely different.


Yes, ribbon fish aka cutlass fish. 

When I lived in Jacksonville we would catch some monsters. We probably caught some that were close to 5ft. They are actually really good to eat.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

sniperpipes.......you are right. I got it mixed up.


----------



## Sammy (Oct 10, 2012)

OTTE*DA*WORM said:


> Never seen one of those before. You say you caught them in the river, as in fresh water? Do you have any other photos of them closer up? That is one strange looking fish. O*D*W


I don't have anymore pictures of it. I don't usually take pictures of baits lol. Just google cutlass fish and you'll find plenty of pictures of it. I fish right by the mouth and its connected to the bay, I think it's brackish water depending on the tide.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

DA WORM- what did you say you caught these on? You should have threw them out whole for king bait!


----------

